

Create multi-platform desktop apps with HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript - pacemkr
http://www.tidesdk.org/

======
cheriot
I occasionally want to create something that's more data niche/intensive than
makes sense for a website, but the thing I've never researched enough is how
to build a desktop app that I can update as easily as a website.

Does anyone know if tidesdk has a story for that?

------
sheikhimran01
I actually like that you can create apps from this for windows, mac and other
OS

------
daemonk
What does tisdesdk offer over node-webkit other than an easier deployment?

~~~
sheikhimran01
cross platform functionality and new is always better is more easier.

your question has the answer

------
sheikhimran01
this is an amazing tool. I will use it for my android app.

